
Intelligence is Irrelevant: An MIT Alum’s Advice to a Struggling Student - da5e
http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/01/09/intelligence-is-irrelevant-an-mit-alums-advice-to-a-struggling-student/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StudyHacks+%28Study+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
jorgecastillo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3427762>

